# searching for barns in the upper east coast



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

help! i currently have 1 horse and am boarding at a private farm. theres only about 5 horses there including my horse 1 other boarder and 3 of the BO horses. i want to move into a barn with more people my age or any people in this case who i could go riding with. usually i'm at the barn alone and theres nowhere to ride besides the pasture which i really cant ride in because the BO doesn't want me to "wreck" the field. she is building a ring but its so small that the highest we could jump is up to 2'' and thats on a diagnol and i still dont think thats even safe. the highest i can pay is $300 and i would like an indoor or outdoor or both. please help!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

rstrewya


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Where exactly do you live? I don't really need a zip, but like a town or something. I live just about an hour away from NYC in Sussex County, NJ and the barn i board at, though it isn't the nicest looking and all, they do have an indoor and numerous outdoor arenas. The most expensive board there is $440 and i believe the lowest is under $300 (but that's pasture turn out with no stall). There are also a lot of kids there that are under 18. I'm going to say mostly around 15 or 16. The people are nice, as long as you comply with their rules, and I could tell you more about that.

I'll definitely help you find a place.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

im sorta hesatint about giving out where i live lol


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i completely understand that. Maybe a state and county?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

it's just going to be hard to find a place if i don't know where to narrow it down from.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

fjjktklu


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok thank you. I'm going to look in like Rockland, Orange and Westchester county. Would that be ok, or am i outside of your area?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

board can be nomore then 300 and i would like either an indoor or outdoor. stall or pasture board dont matter.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I can't really try lower dutchess, they only give it by city and county. This is the website I'm currently on. 
http://home.att.net/~klik1/stable/stableusnyl.htm

I'll keep looking if you want me to.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

yea ive been on there tons of times and theres been nothing, its so hard to find a good nice cheap barn to board at in these parts.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

hmmm. I completely understand that you don't want to give out your county, but its like i just don't know where to look. Umm. if you want to could PM your county and i could help out from there. But as of right now, its just so hard, because i can't really narrow down the search.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i PMd u


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.crazyacresfarm.com/
this site didn't have any prices, but you could call and find out if you want.

http://mysite.verizon.net/vzeqrgz6/papercoach/derry/index_files/Page442.htm

again, no prices, but there is a phone number. It looks like a nice place too.


http://www.southerndutchess.com/horse_boarding.cfm

Their rough board is $300 a month


http://www.westernridingstables.com/board.htm

this doesn't have prices either, but looks like a nice place.



http://www.equineescapestable.com/boarding.html

This is a little bit more, but looks nice.

http://bayridgefarm.ipower.com/page3.html

again, a little more expensive, but again, looks like a nice place


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Put an ad in the paper.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ginger, How's the barn search going?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

im not really finding anywheres cheap and around me. it sucks.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i'm sorry Ginger


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

its fine, ill find a barn eventually!


----------

